# where can i get these?!?!?



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

This guy has M3 mirrors, where can I find them and who manufactures them?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

BMW dealer?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

check with liuspeed he sales all kinds of stuff


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't know who makes them, but they're on Ebay all the time now. They make them for B12's too.


----------



## LudeSER13 (Aug 29, 2002)

just saw some on e-bay. powered and not powered ones.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

EBAY!!!!


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks, musch appreciation to all of you who took the time to post a reply. 

I did see them on ebay but wasn't sure if they were for real because someone could easily say they fit when they don't. I'll bet them and try them out. 

Thanks.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Man those are cheaper than I thought, I'm going to have to get a pair. What's funny, is a bunch of morons are bidding them up way too high. I found them for a "Buy Now" price of $78+ shipping. I'm not going to buy them now though, so here's a link for you to buy them. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401962005&category=6763

If they're bought or some moron bothered to bid on them (opening bid is set to $75 and you can buy them now for $78, so why anyone would bother to bid I don't know) click on that buy now tab up top and scroll through until you find the right make, model, year and you'll find more. Shipping for that particular set is $15. I would want them with amber led's though, those blue ones aren't for me. Anyway, they're always on there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

come to me.. i give you them .. and guarentee EXCELLENT quality ..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that car is nice. I saw it in person and it has just about everything.


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

forget the mirrors where can i get those head lights and that grill setup


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

tsuru head lights


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, gotta get me one of those blenders. :jump::banana:


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Why do those side markers have little bumps on the sides of them? Are all Trusus like that? BTW: is that a SE-R?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

they don't show enough of that car to tell. i wish those b14 corners and crystal clears were cheaper though. and you can change that part in your user control panel


----------

